# Working Class Hero - lesson



## Satch (Jun 2, 2007)

Hey all, I know that the song " Working Class Hero" has become huge these days due to Green Day's cover. I had a friend ask me how to play it the other day. I recored a video and posted it to YouTube. I figured I'd post it here if anyone was interested in learning the song. There are three chords:

Verse - Am | G

Chorus - Am | G | D

I played this combining the orignal and the Green Day versions. I've played for a bunch of people and it works.. 

YouTube - Working Class Hero - lesson

Here are the lyrics:



> As soon as your born they make you feel small,
> By giving you no time instead of it all,
> Till the pain is so big you feel nothing at all,
> 
> ...



Cheers!

BTW: Let me know if you want to learn any other (acoustic - version) tune and I will try to make a video you can use for reference...


----------



## leatherface2 (Jun 2, 2007)

i like mansons version


----------



## telecaster90 (Jun 2, 2007)

Sounds good to me


----------



## Chris (Jun 3, 2007)

telecaster90 said:


> Sounds good to me





Camera a bit more focused on the 'axe next time might be sleeker though. I can't stop lookin' at your foot. 

Btw: You are a sexy bitch, and I want to have your man-babies, Satch.


----------

